# 1 Spawn/ 1 Cycle Support/ 1 Hardcore Test Cycle



## valmont33 (Jul 17, 2008)

Looking to do my first cycle but not sure how take what, when. I just purchased 1 Spawn/ 1 Cycle Support/ 1 Hardcore Test Cycle from sbmuscel.com ( 1 Spawn/ 1 Cycle Support/ 1 Hardcore Test Cycle) am I supposed to take all 3 products at the same time? Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## zombul (Jul 18, 2008)

Take the Spawn and Post Cycle Support on the same days but the Hardcore Test Should be used after the Spawn as part of a post cycle therapy.Also continue the Post Cycle Support after the Spawn for about 4 wks.


----------



## valmont33 (Jul 18, 2008)

Great, thanks for the response.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes takethe Spawn and Cycle Support during the Cycle. Cycle Support should be preloaded 10-14 days before starting the cycle to let the hwthorne berry build up in your system. I would also suggest you have a SERM on hand for pct in case of problems. I wish you the best bro and let us know if we can help


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 18, 2008)

It's always better to plan the cycle before buying. I see many poorly run cycles because people buy random stuff and remain determined to use it so it doesn't go to waste. I'm glad these products are supposed to stack well. Best wishes with your cycle.


----------



## valmont33 (Jul 18, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Yes takethe Spawn and Cycle Support during the Cycle. Cycle Support should be preloaded 10-14 days before starting the cycle to let the hwthorne berry build up in your system. I would also suggest you have a SERM on hand for pct in case of problems. I wish you the best bro and let us know if we can help



So I am supposed to take the Cycle Support 10 to 14 days before starting the Spawn? Then take The Test with the Cycle Support together after the cycle is over for 4 weeks? To be honest I don't know what SERM or pct are/is? Can you suggest a good SERM for me to purchase? Sorry if these questions sound a bit dumb however this is my first cycle and I just want to make sure I do it correctly. The people in this forum and at sbmuscle.com seem to really know there stuff so I hope you guys can set me on the path to success!

Thanks again!


----------



## zombul (Jul 19, 2008)

You should research pct so you truly understand it. If we just lay out the answers there will be something in your particular situation slightly different. Research "post cycle therapy" and Nolva.

Here is a good place to start. The ph's in this you won't see alot of but it will give you an idea of what your loking for .
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...-prosteroid-faq-everything-you-need-know.html


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 19, 2008)

valmont33 said:


> So I am supposed to take the Cycle Support 10 to 14 days before starting the Spawn? Then take The Test with the Cycle Support together after the cycle is over for 4 weeks? To be honest I don't know what SERM or pct are/is? Can you suggest a good SERM for me to purchase? Sorry if these questions sound a bit dumb however this is my first cycle and I just want to make sure I do it correctly. The people in this forum and at sbmuscle.com seem to really know there stuff so I hope you guys can set me on the path to success!
> 
> Thanks again!





Ok bro not trying to flame you or make you feel bad but Spawn is a steriod in fact 2 steriods in one and is not something to be taken lightly. I highly suggest you postpone your cycle till you can gain more knowledge.

I will try to answer a few questions for you

PCT=Post Cycle Support this is used to help your body recover from a steriod cycle.

SERM

A SERM is basically a drug used by woman for breast cancer check the link I provided you.

Cycle Support should be pre-loaded because hawthorne berry which is used to help control blood pressure which is a concern with steriods and more so ones that contain a Tren steriod which Spawn does. It would also be needed during the cycle. If you are running a SERM then I would continue to run cycle support because the milk thistle will help protect the liver because SERM is also toxic to the liver. In the cycle your going to run I would use a SERM.

In my honest opinion the Hardcore Test Cycle may not be enough for this cycle at the very least have the SERM on hand in case of problems. I do not know much about the Hardcore Test Cycle product so I cannot say for sure.

You can get Nolva(which is a SERM here I will provide a link)

Nolva


Now with this being said I strongly suggest you hold off and use the search funtion here to do research on steriods and pct you can also use google search. If you choose to go into steriods you want to be safe as possible and knowledge is your friend. I would be happy to help you in anyway I can. best of luck bro


----------



## valmont33 (Jul 21, 2008)

OK, I have been doing my homework (thanks for the great link zombul). Now I know I definitely need Nolva for Gyno, do you think I should take 10 mg when  I start taking the Spawn and then 40mg if I see symptoms? The link you sent me is measured in ml, is this injected? Is it the same as Nolvadex? 

Also, I know I need to be taking Cycle Support almost the whole time (pre load, during the cycle and possibly post cycle) I am not sure if I got enough in my order. Can you guys let me know if I ordered enough Cycle Supporthttp://www.sbmuscle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3614

About Cardio, I have read to only do 3 days or less of cardio for 20 min. Is there a reason for this?

I feel like I am getting closer to starting my first cycle, just need a bit more info. Thanks again for all the info and help on this!


----------



## zombul (Jul 22, 2008)

No need in taking the Nolva until after the cycle is over. Run it at 40 after the cycle. It is not injected it just comes in a dropper (like an eye dropper). It is dosed at 25mg per ml. That should be about 25mg per dropper fool. So just short of two droppers fool should simplify things. Run the rest of your cycle support during the cycle and during pct.
 On the cardio you may not want more than 3 days a week.If you are wanting size then don't burn all those calories off on a treadmill.Eat and rest along with lifting and you should be happy.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 22, 2008)

valmont33 said:


> OK, I have been doing my homework (thanks for the great link zombul). Now I know I definitely need Nolva for Gyno, do you think I should take 10 mg when  I start taking the Spawn and then 40mg if I see symptoms? The link you sent me is measured in ml, is this injected? Is it the same as Nolvadex?
> 
> Also, I know I need to be taking Cycle Support almost the whole time (pre load, during the cycle and possibly post cycle) I am not sure if I got enough in my order. Can you guys let me know if I ordered enough Cycle Supporthttp://www.sbmuscle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3614
> 
> ...




I could not see anything on the link you provided. If you are ging to run Nolva you should have 3 tubs of Cycle Support. If you do not run Nolva(which I do not suggest)you will need 2 tubs. Nolva should start the day after the last dose of Spawn. You should take it every day 40mg for week1 the same for week2 and for week 3+4 go to 20mg. Most people take the Nolva at night. Let us know if we can help anymore and good luck bro


----------



## zombul (Jul 22, 2008)

Valmont is gonna do fine he has gathered alot of info.


----------



## valmont33 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry, here is the link to what I purchased 1 Spawn/ 1 Cycle Support/ 1 Hardcore Test Cycle 

It seems I will need to purchase 2 more tubs of Cycle Support as I only have 1 60 serving tub. I have a 90 capsule bottle of Spawn, should I take 3 capsules 2 times a day for a 15 day cycle? 

As I can tell I am ready to start, I just need to purchase 2 more 60 serving tubs of Cycle Support and Nolva (is this the correct product? http://www.cemproducts.com/tamox.html)

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## zombul (Jul 23, 2008)

The Spawn is to be taken at a max of 3 caps per day. 3 divided throughout the day one morning,mid day and night.
  Yes that Nolva link is correct.
  And 2 containers of the pct support should do you well.Thats a 60 day supply. About 28 days on cycle and about 28 off gives you 56 days.So load up about 4 days in advance or get some cheap milk thistle so you don't buy an entire tub that you'll not use alot of.This should really work out fine.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 23, 2008)

zombul said:


> The Spawn is to be taken at a max of 3 caps per day. 3 divided throughout the day one morning,mid day and night.
> Yes that Nolva link is correct.
> And 2 containers of the pct support should do you well.Thats a 60 day supply. About 28 days on cycle and about 28 off gives you 56 days.So load up about 4 days in advance or get some cheap milk thistle so you don't buy an entire tub that you'll not use alot of.This should really work out fine.



Please do not take more than 3 caps of Spawn a day. Run a 30 day cycle a 15 day cycle will not produce much. Good luck bro


----------



## valmont33 (Jul 24, 2008)

Good thing I asked, I would have OD on my first cycle! Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 24, 2008)

valmont33 said:


> Good thing I asked, I would have OD on my first cycle! Thanks again for all your help.




Anytime bro we want you to be safe


----------



## Akhoudja (Oct 11, 2008)

Valmont have you started your cycle? Any updates / progress appreciated?


----------



## valmont33 (Oct 11, 2008)

Finished my cycle and this stuff rocks! I went from 219 to 236 and with only doing cardio 1 to 2 times a week still leaned out. 5 stars from me


----------



## Akhoudja (Oct 12, 2008)

valmont33 said:


> Finished my cycle and this stuff rocks! I went from 219 to 236 and with only doing cardio 1 to 2 times a week still leaned out. 5 stars from me



Hey Valmont- 

Could you list or PM me your cycle? What you went with for PCT..preload or not? what you went with for Test Boost ...also Serm? What else did you use? Whey, Aminos?

I am considering starting a cycle and since you just came off of it..Id appreciate your advice. 

Also any sides as of yet?


----------



## valmont33 (Oct 12, 2008)

I did not have any sides during the cycle or after the cycle. I started taking Cycle Support 10 days before I started the Spawn. I contunied with the Cycle Support through out the cycle and for about 20 days after. I also was taking about 250 to 325 grams of protien a day (A lot of Isopure low carb). I took the Hardcore Test for 30 days after the cycle was over. 

Note that I did have Nolva (http://www.cemproducts.com/tamox.html) on hand for post cycle support, but did not have the need for it. Would reccomend having it on hand though.


----------

